# Tools for longer puppy cut at home



## cottongirl (Jul 15, 2015)

I'd like to try grooming my little guy at home when the time comes, but I want to keep his hair on the longer side, maybe 2" if possible. We have a clipper set but it only came with up to 1" attachments. I can find 1.5" attachments online but am not sure where to get 2" attachments. 

Does anyone know where to get longer attachments, or would I use scissors at that length? Or is there a technique for getting a longer cut with shorter attachments?


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

They sell a 2 inch attachment on Amazon, I’m not sure how good it will work. I like to keep my guys in a long puppy cut (3 inches or so) my groomer hand scissors at that length. You might want to look on You Tube for grooming videos, there are some good Havanese videos.


----------

